# best options for over-glasses goggles?



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

So I was one month to close to my ETS date in the Army to get Lasik fml, anyhow I wear glasses all the time, cant see 10 feet in front of my face w/o them. So I am trying to find out the best options for people in my situation (goggles over glasses). I have some older Oakley goggles that kinda suck, I would like some newer options? What I would really like is a prescription lenses insert but not sure if they make them for goggles and if they did it is most likely for the most heinous looking goggles on the market… Ideas, links?:thumbsup:


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

A friend of mine bought the Smith OTG goggles at skis.com. They seem pretty good or at least acceptable enough to use, although he has not tested them yet. Heres the same ones cheaper than skis.com:

Smith OTG


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I wear glasses as well.

For reference, my glasses frames are a hair over 5" wide.

I'm using the Von Zipper Feenoms. The goggles fit very well over my glasses. I've experienced only minimal fogging with my glasses in the feenoms (never the goggles themselves) and that fogging has always cleared in the time it takes to get from the lift line to the top.

A no-fog cloth for your glasses is always good to have.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

sangsters said:


> A no-fog cloth for your glasses is always good to have.


I use catcrap







works pretty damn well, My biggest concern was I use Oakley sunglasses with custom lenses cut to make them glasses (yes I know they offer regular glasses now but I have done this for nearly 10 years, before oakley even had a glasses line) and the arms have a nasty habit of breaking off... I went through like 3 pairs (warranty claim, I'm not that crazy) in one year and I know having them crammed inside goggles didn't help. I would like a goggle that wont put pressure on the frames, or very little.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Best solution: contact lenses.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

justdust said:


> Best solution: contact lenses.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

justdust said:


> Best solution: contact lenses.


Yeah I know but I love my glasses hahahaha they are like my trademark.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> So I was one month to close to my ETS date in the Army to get Lasik fml, anyhow I wear glasses all the time, cant see 10 feet in front of my face w/o them. So I am trying to find out the best options for people in my situation (goggles over glasses). I have some older Oakley goggles that kinda suck, I would like some newer options? What I would really like is a prescription lenses insert but not sure if they make them for goggles and if they did it is most likely for the most heinous looking goggles on the market… Ideas, links?:thumbsup:


This company offers exactly what you are looking for:

Custom Rx Prescription Ski Goggles & Eyewear

I don't use this system myself, although I may try it in the future. I just use prescription sunglasses instead of goggles. I chose a large, wraparound frame at my optometrist's office -- somewhat goggle-like in appearance. I then special-ordered amber-tinted lenses. I wear them with a "croakie" (strap) on the slopes. They're a pretty good substitute for goggles in all but the blusteriest conditions. One big advantage is a much larger field of vision: you can see down easily, and peripheral vision is not cut off. I hate the "tunnel vision" effect of regular goggles, especially ones that are deep enough to fit over eyeglasses.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Smith OTG is the way to go. That's what my pops used to have. Either that or Rx goggs.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Smith OTGs have a recess in the foam around the face for the spectacle arm to fit. There is no pressure on the glasses at all. I have used both Smith and VZ Feenoms without issue. I wear Bolle Fang prescription lens sunglasses under my goggles.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

+ for the Smith OTG goggles. I don't wear glasses, but my dad did so he bought some thirty years ago. He liked them and eventually I stole them. Absolutely no problems with them until a small crack came in the front lens last year... 

but then there's that lifetime warranty


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> + for the Smith OTG goggles. I don't wear glasses, but my dad did so he bought some thirty years ago. He liked them and eventually I stole them. Absolutely no problems with them until a small crack came in the front lens last year...
> 
> but then there's that lifetime warranty


30 years??! damn I would expect the foam to be super dry rotted by that time... crazy.


----------



## belmont (Jan 18, 2010)

i use oakley a-frames over glasses with no problems but for all these options, especially the non-OTG ones, definitely try them on before you buy them


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

I say go with the OTG, I never had a problem with the goggles themselves. The only problem I did have was that my glasses used to fog up(not the goggles). They made a version of OTGs with a built in fan, but I was in the process of getting contacts so I didn't upgrade. 

btw, i still wear my OTG with my contacts.


----------



## pvan120 (Jan 28, 2017)

having the same problem. the links on this thread helped me alot, but i think some might be a little out of date, so I'm tossing this  list of otg goggles on here as well to hopefully help some other folks!


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

I can attest to Smith OTG. I have the Prophecy Turbofan OTG goggles and love them. The Knowledge OTG was a bit too large for my taste, but I thought the prophecy was the perfect size while still fitting my somewhat medium/thick frames.


----------

